# Cowan's Disseration on Divine Sovereignty and Human Responsibility



## Toasty (Mar 25, 2015)

Steve Cowan wrote a dissertation about divine sovereignty and human responsibility at the University of Arkansas. You can see his dissertation at the link below. He defends compatibilism.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/seminole123/disseratation.pdf


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 25, 2015)

Very interesting. I havent read it all yet, but I will. Thanks for the info. His premise and conclusion that the sovereignty of God (as stated in the WCF and 1689LBCF) is indeed compatible with human responsibility, while disproving "middle knowledge" Molinism (and other approaches) makes it a worthwhile read for me.


----------

